# Post pics of your 73-87 Chevy truck



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone still running any of these models? If so post pics up! Ill post mine but Im waiting on title difficulties at the moment on sellers end. Should have in first week of Nov. Hate waiting. :crying:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

me and my buddy have been restoring his, 84 single cab short bed. its black we just picked up the new rust free box today for it.i will post up some pictures in a week or so when its done and not all ripped apart like it is now.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

87 silverado, sold it a couple months ago. I'll try to scan a few of my pics of my older ones tomorrow.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Noone else running these as a plow truck?


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I run a '76 3/4 ton with an 8 1/2' western strait blade. I will have to dig for pictures though.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Rat_Power_78;1078865 said:


> I run a '76 3/4 ton with an 8 1/2' western strait blade. I will have to dig for pictures though.


And did you find anything?


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

*My old plow trucks*

So far i've owned two of these year trucks, 
First is a 88 chevy blazer, 6.2 diesel fully restored, 7.6 fisher plow 
Second is a 84 gmc k25 6.2, 8' fisher plow,


----------



## mnduramax07 (Apr 11, 2008)

two 85's with western plows


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

496 BB;1078767 said:


> Noone else running these as a plow truck?


Still waiting for the cab to be finished for my 85 K20, then everything should go together fairly quick. Was planning on a new Boss V but got a pretty good deal on a lightly used Fisher MM2 8'6" straight blade.

I'll post pics when finished, if I can figure out how to.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

x.system;1078316 said:


> 87 silverado, sold it a couple months ago. I'll try to scan a few of my pics of my older ones tomorrow.


Beautiful truck.....


----------

